# Biken auf Teneriffa



## Manfredus (2. September 2012)

Bin in 2 Wochen auf Teneriffa , würde dort gerne biken gehen. Kennt jemand dort einen guten Bike Laden der geführte Touren anbietet, ich bin im Süden , habe im Norden schon MTB Active gefunden kennt die jemand und sind die zu empfehlen? Gruß Jens


----------



## Micha-L (2. September 2012)

Über MTB Active liest man viel gutes in Stuntzis Liveberichten. Schau doch mal dort rein und such nach MTB Active?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (2. September 2012)

ralf von mtb active, sitzt oben in puerto de la cruz und macht touren im bereich des teide und anaga gebirge. top adresse.


----------



## norman68 (3. September 2012)

Ich drau mich Wetten das du hier im Reisen, Routen und Reviere einige an Tipps zum Lesen Finden kannst.


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2012)

*Themen mit dem Stichwort teneriffa auf mtb-news.de
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/tags.php?tag=teneriffa*

*teneriffa - MTB-News.de*


----------



## mtb-active (3. September 2012)

Servus Manfredus,

Leihbikes gibt's bei www.bikepointtenerife.com und Touren bei Darren von www.lavatrax.com (English) oder bei www.diga.sports.de 

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass auf Tenerife
Saludos Ralf


----------



## Manfredus (3. September 2012)

mtb-active schrieb:


> Servus Manfredus,
> 
> Leihbikes gibt's bei www.bikepointtenerife.com und Touren bei Darren von www.lavatrax.com (English) oder bei www.diga.sports.de
> 
> ...



Cool,bist Du der Guide bei MTb Active? Das ist ja klasse das ich Dir schon Treffe, habe Deine Hompepage schon durch geschaut.


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2012)

Manfredus schrieb:


> Cool,bist Du der Guide bei MTb Active? Das ist ja klasse das ich Dir schon Treffe, habe Deine Hompepage schon durch geschaut.



Das ist nicht nur der Guide sondern auch der Chef von MTB-Active. Ich bin im Juli mit ihm auf Tour auf Tenerife und er war wie versprochen letzte Woche zu Besuch bei mir in Deutschland auf dem Messestand!

Top-Typ mit Plan und Verstand!


----------



## kris. (5. September 2012)

Top Thread! Komme im November nach Teneriffa und schaue bestimmt mal rein...


----------



## Manfredus (5. September 2012)

Wie ist es denn nach den Waldbränden, kann man eigentlich noch Richtung Teide biken? 
Wie ich gelesen habe ist Mt Active im Norden von Teneriffa ich bin aber dieses Jahr im Süden, wie kann ich denn bei euch am besten eine Tour buchen und wie kommen wir zusammen?
GRuß Jens


----------



## mtb-active (6. September 2012)

Servus Jens,
entweder Du kommst zu uns in den Norden oder wir treffen uns unterwegs. Das Anaga Gebirge ist z.B. gut für Gäste aus dem Süden geeignet. Du brauchst mit dem Auto ca.45min wir aus dem Norden 30min 
Kannst mich auch anrufen 0034 620005998
Saludos Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfredus (7. September 2012)

mtb-active schrieb:


> Servus Jens,
> entweder Du kommst zu uns in den Norden oder wir treffen uns unterwegs. Das Anaga Gebirge ist z.B. gut für Gäste aus dem Süden geeignet. Du brauchst mit dem Auto ca.45min wir aus dem Norden 30min
> Kannst mich auch anrufen 0034 620005998
> Saludos Ralf



Wollte eigentlich kein Auto mieten , vielleicht kannst du mich auch abholen? Ich schreib mir auf jeden Fall Deine Nummer auf, damit wir auf der Insel in Kontakt kommen.


----------



## mtb-active (7. September 2012)

Das willst Du nicht bezahlen ( einfach 120Km! Alternativ kannst Du mit dem Linenbus in den Norden kommen 

Guckst Du http://www.titsa.com/index.php?accion=linea&IdLinea=343

Laborales heißt an Werktagen


----------



## scylla (7. September 2012)

Manfredus schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich kein Auto mieten , vielleicht kannst du mich auch abholen?


 
guck dir mal Bahia-rent-a-car an. Da hatten wir letztes Jahr einen Berlingo gemietet. Preislich sehr gut, Auto top in Schuss, wird zum Flughafen gebracht und von dort wieder abgeholt, kein Sprachproblem 
Mietwagen lohnt auf TF auf jeden Fall, sonst ist es schwer, auch mal ein bisschen rumzukommen auf der Insel. 
Anaga lohnt auch sehr  Mein absolutes Lieblingsrevier dort. Schon allein deswegen ist es den Mietwagen wert.

Bist du dir mit der Ortswahl (Süden) wirklich sicher/schon gebucht? Würd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht machen, landschaftlich doch sehr ... äh... karg. Für 1-2 Touren schon ganz nett, aber ansonsten würde ich das nächste Mal eher direkt zum Anaga oder wieder in den Norden/Orotavatal.


----------



## Manfredus (7. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> guck dir mal Bahia-rent-a-car an. Da hatten wir letztes Jahr einen Berlingo gemietet. Preislich sehr gut, Auto top in Schuss, wird zum Flughafen gebracht und von dort wieder abgeholt, kein Sprachproblem
> Mietwagen lohnt auf TF auf jeden Fall, sonst ist es schwer, auch mal ein bisschen rumzukommen auf der Insel.
> Anaga lohnt auch sehr  Mein absolutes Lieblingsrevier dort. Schon allein deswegen ist es den Mietwagen wert.
> 
> Bist du dir mit der Ortswahl (Süden) wirklich sicher/schon gebucht? Würd ich ehrlich gesagt nicht machen, landschaftlich doch sehr ... äh... karg. Für 1-2 Touren schon ganz nett, aber ansonsten würde ich das nächste Mal eher direkt zum Anaga oder wieder in den Norden/Orotavatal.



Ja gebucht haben wir schon, im Norden waren wir schon dreimal , nun wollen wir im Süden nur relaxen , da ist das Wetter einfach besser, grins


----------



## mtb-active (7. September 2012)

Wetter im Süden besser??? Wir machen schon seit 6 Monaten den Regentanz, erfolglos! Aber hast schon Recht, tendenziell ist der Süden zum "grillen" besser geeignet


----------



## rayc (7. September 2012)

.... nennt sich deswegen ja auch Teutonengrill. 

Du scheinst ja ein begabter Regentänzer zu sein, kann man dich buchen? 
Gegen Trockenheit habe ich nichts. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoOom3r (10. September 2012)

Servus,
ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von mir,
Auto gibt´s am günstigen bei www.autoreisen.es (ein absolutes must have auf Tene)
Apartment günstig und ok. Beim Udo http://www.apartamentos-san-antonio.es
Und natürlich Touren beim begnadeten Regentänzer Ralf von MTB-Active 

Für Januar ist auch wieder eine 14 Tage Tour geplant!


----------



## mtb-active (11. September 2012)

HoOom3r schrieb:


> Servus,
> e
> Und natürlich Touren beim begnadeten Regentänzer Ralf von MTB-Active
> 
> Für Januar ist auch wieder eine 14 Tage Tour geplant!



Im Januar könnte es auch mit dem Regen klappen


----------



## HoOom3r (11. September 2012)

mtb-active schrieb:


> Im Januar könnte es auch mit dem Regen klappen



Naja dann würde sich ja mein roter Faden mit Regen in meinen Bike-Urlauben bis ins neue Jahr ziehen....
Kann aber sowieso nur von meinen 14 Tagen Urlaub, nur max 4 Tage Biken gehen, ansonsten möchte gerne meine Freundin bespaßt werden.  Da werden wir wohl ein paar trockene Tage finden.  

Gibt´s eigentlich noch den Bikpark und macht das immer noch Zeno und Hernan? Ist leider schon wieder 2 Jahre her das ich auf Teneriffa war.....


----------



## mtb-active (17. September 2012)

Der Bikepark hat leider zu gemacht, aber Zeno und Hernan gibt's noch


----------



## Manfredus (27. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, bin Gestern von Teneriffa zurück gekommen. Boah ist das kalt hier, grins.
War mit Diga Sports ím Esperanca Wald biken, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen dort mal zu biken. Man glaubt einfach nicht auf Teneriffa zu sein, ist einfach ein super Klima dort und sehr gute Wege zum biken und auch Wandern.


----------



## BiesOAS (14. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin Ende des Monats auch auf Teneriffa und habe ebenfalls vor die Esperanza Tour von Diga-Sports zu fahren!
Als zweite Tour würde ich gerne am Teide was machen, allerdings findet sich da wenig bei den Tourenbeschreibungen der Anbieter! Ausserdem muss ich sagen das mir eigentlich die Touren von BikeActive eher zusagen, allerdings sind die Teuerer und auf der Interenetseite sehe ich nicht ob ein Transfer ab unserem Hotel inbegriffen ist, bei Diga ist das so!

Wäre vorallem interessant da wir im Süden der Insel sind! Habt ihr Erfahrungen oder Tipps, rentiert sich der Mehrpreis von BikeActiv wegen Material und oder den Touren ansich?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. August 2013)

Teide+Canadas also etwa oberhalb 2000m ist MTB verboten!
unter 2000m ist der Naturpark Corona Forestal, da ist MTB möglich, Ralf mtb-active gibt dir sicher gerne aktuelle Tipps über Trails und no_go_areas.


----------



## BiesOAS (14. August 2013)

Mh Dankeschön, in einer Mountainbike-Magazin Ausgabe 2011 wurde über Biken am Teide geschrieben, dann aber sicher in diesem Naturpark!
Klang auf jedenfall interessant, meine zweite Tour wäre mir dort halt am liebsten!

Antworten von Ralf oben habe ich schon gesehen, er hat ja sogar einmal Diga-Sports empfohlen also is das so ne Art Partnerschaft und nicht so Konkurrenzdenken bei euch? Wäre über weitere Tipps froh, vielleicht kannst du, Ralf, auch eine Tour empfehlen? 
Ebenfalls wäre dann die Frage nach dem Transfer interresant?


----------



## mtb-active (21. August 2013)

Wenn du eine Enduoro-Tour fahren möchtest kannst auch bei Darren von Lavatrax nachfragen ob für dich was dabei ist . Ich glaube er ist zur Zeit in UK sollte aber Ende des Monats wieder hier sein.
Eine Abholung im Süden bieten wir leider nicht an (100Km) aber wenn Du mit uns ein Traillastige Tour fahren möchtest bietet sich das Anaga Gebirge an. Wir könnten uns am Startpunkt der Tour treffen. 

Saludos Ralf


----------



## kris. (21. August 2013)

Anaga ist geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (16. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wir überlegen kommenden Winter ins warme zu flüchten  Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Karten ich mir am Besten besorge? Die Kompass Karte gibt es leider nur in 1:50000.

Wir fahren überwiegend S3/S4. Welches Gebirge eignet sich hierfür am besten?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Oktober 2013)

Kann zu Karten nichts sagen.
Würde Euch aber vorschlagen, Euch mal mit www.mtb-active.com in Verbindung zu setzen. Der Eigner fährt und führt auf Euerm Level und kennt die Trails dort wirklich gut - eigene Erfahrung.
Beste Ausgangsbasis für Eure Ideen ist Puerto de la Cruz. Shutteln müßt ihr auf jeden Fall. Sich selber Touren anhand von Kartenmaterial zusammenzusuchen, dürfte auf Euerm Level nicht einfach sein. Vor Ort einige geführte Touren buchen, ist wahrscheinlich die entspanntere Lösung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wir fahren überwiegend S3/S4. Welches Gebirge eignet sich hierfür am besten?



Anaga, vor allem die Südseite 
Meiner Meinung nach der mit Abstand beste Teil an Teneriffa 
Den Süden finde ich landschaftlich *naja* (wüstenartig und zersiedelt), im Teno ist alles verboten was Spaß macht, Esperanza-Wald ist eher die CC-Flow-Ecke. Im Orotavatal gibt's einige Freeride-Strecken, die Spaß machen. Im Anaga findet man S3/S4 soviel das Herz begehrt und kaum Verbotsschilder.

Wenn ihr nicht auf eine Insel festgelegt seid, dann wäre auch Gran Canaria zu empfehlen . Dort sind die Trails im Insel-Durchschnitt ein Level höher angesiedelt als auf TF, und man muss sich keine Gedanken um Verbotsschilder machen. Also Anaga-Niveau


----------



## der-Roman (16. Oktober 2013)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Kann zu Karten nichts sagen.
> Würde Euch aber vorschlagen, Euch mal mit www.mtb-active.com in Verbindung zu setzen. Der Eigner fährt und führt auf Euerm Level und kennt die Trails dort wirklich gut - eigene Erfahrung.
> Beste Ausgangsbasis für Eure Ideen ist Puerto de la Cruz. Shutteln müßt ihr auf jeden Fall. Sich selber Touren anhand von Kartenmaterial zusammenzusuchen, dürfte auf Euerm Level nicht einfach sein. Vor Ort einige geführte Touren buchen, ist wahrscheinlich die entspanntere Lösung.
> 
> ...



Word!
Waren bis gestern genau in Puerto de la Cruz ca 200m neben mtb-active einquartiert.
Kann das ganze nur empfehlen.
Top gepflegte Bikes (Bionicon Alva 180 fürs Grobe) und Top Guide!
Montag eine Enduro-Tour mit 319Höhen und 2290 Tiefenmetern gefahren


----------



## scottbikermuc (29. Dezember 2013)

Servus, ich werde in der zweiten Januarwoche erneut Ralf von MTB Electro Active besuchen. Diesmal würde ich gerne mit dem Bike vom Airport Süd nach Puerto fahren. Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht, einen GPX Track oder Erfahrungen die er mit mir teilen kann ? Herzlichen Gruß


----------



## rayc (31. Dezember 2013)

@stuntzi hat das mal gemacht, frage mich aber nicht im welchen Live-Report du das findest 
Tip, er kam per Fähre von La Gomera.

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, hoch nach Villaflor, Straße durch den NP, ab etwa El Portillo (kurz danach) darfst du Trail abfahren.
Alternativ kannst du dich Richtung Observatorium am NP vorbei mogeln.

Und weil nach Karten gefragt wurde:
Kompass am besten zuhause vergessen, bringt eh nichts.
Am besten die span. Topo (http://iogrea.blogspot.com.es/2008/01/descarga-directa-de-mapas-de-espaa.html) als Rasterkarte mit OSM (als Vektorkarte) kombinieren.

ray


----------



## account2.0 (3. Januar 2014)

Leider ist Teneriffa die Insel der Radverbotsschilder. Bin dort auch ohne Auto unterwegs gewesen und habe dann auch geführte Touren bei mtb-active mitgemacht, um überhaupt mal was MTB-mässiges zu finden, fahre sonst nie geführte Touren. mtb-active ist tatsächlich empfehlenswert, hat aber auch seinen Preis, wenn man viel fahren will. Wohnte allerdings auch in Puerto, wo Ralf seine Station hat, vom Süden aus macht das wohl wenig Sinn wg. der Entfernung.
Fahrverbote gibt es nicht nur im Nationalpark sondern auch auf vielen Wanderwegen. Ein altes Tourenbuch mit Roadbook-Touren (Haas) enthält zu 90% Touren, die heute für MTB verboten sind. Ausserdem zieht sich die Besiedlung gerne bis auf fast 1000 Hm, ohne kundige Führung bzw. GPS wird man kaum abseits des Asphalts was zu fahren finden.  Hier ist ernsthaft darüber nachzudenken, ob man nicht seine Klickschuhe einpackt und einfach ein Rennrad ausleiht. Wünsche natürlich trotzem einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2014)

Das könnte man werbewirksam an Össis und B&Wer verkaufen.
"Biken wie dahom" 

Anaga ist noch nicht mit Schildern verseucht.

Ralf kennt sicherlich genug Strecken die noch legal sind, ansonsten heißt es Augen zu und durch, wenn man auf eigene Faust unterwegs ist.

ray


----------



## TKBK (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich bin ab 29.01 wieder auf Teneriffa. Ich hab vor bei MTB-active 2 oder 3 Touren zu fahren und
noch 2 oder 3 allein. Suche noch gute Tracks für Anaga für "nicht-Downhiller". S3-S4 ist nix für mich.
Ich nehme mein LV301 mit.

Grüße
tkbk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jowo (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen, am 2.2.2014 fliege ich nach Lanzarote zum Windsurfen und MTB fahren. Ich bin regelmäßig auf Lanzarote und kenne dort alle Wege und Trails. Ich bin bis zum 25.2. auf Lanzarote und dann anschließend bis zum 12.3. auf Teneriffa. Sind zufällig MTBiker in der Zeit auf Lanzarote oder Teneriffa um gemeinsame Touren zu fahren? Auf Teneriffa bin ich letztes Jahr im Februar 3 Wochen MTB gefahren und einige Touren mit www.*mtb*-*active*.com. Auf Teneriffa fahre ich überwiegend GPS-Touren und bevorzuge Trails bis S2.


----------

